# Short but good - Episode 4



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

The poll for my competition in the movie corner will close on Thursday. It's your last chance to vote: Best Film Score Award - 1994


In the last and third episode of this series, the "Rondo in C major" (Op. 51 No. 1) of Beethoven won.

Therefore, the piece is reprised in this new episode, with other four new pieces.

Which is your favourite one?


*Beethoven - Op. 51 No. 1 - Rondo in C major *







*Mozart - KV 278 - Church Sonata No. 14







Vivaldi - Gloria in Excelsis Deo







Orchestral arrangement of "J.S. Bach - BWV 578 - Little Fugue in G minor"*







*Beethoven - WoO 10 No. 2 - Minuet in G major (arranged for piano and violin)*


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

My pick is Bach's Little Fugue, preferably played on the king of instruments.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

My order of preference:

1. J.S. Bach - BWV 578 - Little Fugue in G minor (arranged for orchestra)
2. Beethoven - WoO 10 No. 2 - Minuet in G major (arranged for piano and violin)
3. Beethoven - Op. 51 No. 1 - Rondo in C major
4. Vivaldi - Gloria in Excelsis Deo
5. Mozart - KV 278 - Church Sonata No. 14

I also prefer to hear BWV 578 played on the organ, but I admit that I considered this version with orchestra remarkable. KV 278 is just the opposite - I don't think that this style of music fits well with the organ, and if it had the orchestration of a regular Mozart symphony I would have enjoyed more listening to it.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I voted for Mozart - KV 278 - Church Sonata No. 14, tough choice as I like Vivaldi also vey much .


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

> I also prefer to hear BWV 578 played on the organ


I agree that the organ version is better in general; the orchestral version is weaker, but it's final climax is what gives a sense to it. So, I like to listen to both versions alternatively.



Xisten267 said:


> KV 278 is just the opposite - I don't think that this style of music fits well with the organ, and if it had the orchestration of a regular Mozart symphony I would have enjoyed more listening to it.


This is a version without organ.






I don't know if the original score is with organ or witout it, but I like to listen to the organ versions of church sonatas because they sound different from symphonies and overtures.
The organ versions give a meaning to the genre "church sonata". Without the organ, they just look like short symphonies.

KV 278 is my favourite piece between the five.


----------

